# Polaris xp 1000 snowplow???



## chops90210 (Nov 28, 2011)

Recently I purchased a new Polaris xp 1000. no I know it is mostly sport but I do have a few lots that have huge sidewalks and I never considered it before but does any one know if anyone makes a plow for this yet? if I would have thought about it sooner I may have bought a more utility utv. but then I would have been disappointed in its trail performance. Thanks


----------

